# My New Distro



## Ash Ludd (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey there folks, I've started up my own distro. I'm still kinda getting to grips with it cuz I've never really done anything like this before so if anyone has any advice that's welcomed. It's mainly acoustic folk-punk sorta stuff at the moment because that's the kind of music me and my friends make and are into. It's called 'Live As You Make It Up'. You can check it out here: http://liveasyoumakeitup.tumblr.com
If there's anything there you like then it'd be really cool if you order! all money goes back into the distro. 
I think that's all I have to say about it...


----------



## ryan (Aug 14, 2012)

i'm not sure if it's entirely music based but if you were looking for some literature I just finished up my zine Neurotica. It deals with addiction, punkrocknroll, misery, dreams, apathy and wonder all simultaneously. i try to write the words of those smoking cigarettes, standing wide eyed between the juxtapositions.


----------



## Ash Ludd (Aug 14, 2012)

That sounds cool man, you got any stuff online? I'd love to have a read of it. I haven't really got much money to get any new stuff at the moment, especially considering you're overseas (I'm based in UK) and postage will probably cost quite a lot.


----------



## ryan (Aug 15, 2012)

Ash Victim said:


> That sounds cool man, you got any stuff online? I'd love to have a read of it. I haven't really got much money to get any new stuff at the moment, especially considering you're overseas (I'm based in UK) and postage will probably cost quite a lot.


 
here's my blog http://www.t1melesstrash.blogspot.com the posts are pretty sporadic and random as fuck but i put some excerpts from the zine on there and i'm going to start updating it more frequently. I just have a natural inclination to prefer writing in notebooks and letters and zines. i don't get as excited about electronic things.


----------

